# Leopard and Airport "Airport Scanning..."



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, I have had Leopard installed on my MacBook for a couple weeks now, and I have had only one problem connecting to the internet wirelessly (which was that my wireless router was encrypted in WPA + WPA2 and I had the wrong option or something, long story short, I just changed the encryption to WPA, so no big deal there).

Now all of a sudden, when I attempted to connect to my router, it just said: "Connection Failed". I went into the Network preferences and found that my computer had just decided that it would be nice to change my router's encryption settings from WPA Personal to WPA Enterprise. So I informed my computer that my router was still WPA Personal... Tried again. Nothing. Yet I could still connect to my neighbor's linksys.

Had to go out, brought laptop, was asked to join a linksys and refused, connecting instead by Ethernet. Everything was dandy. 

Got home, click on the AirPort symbol and it shows "*AirPort Scanning...*" for a ridiculously long time. Then it shows NO CONNECTIONS AT ALL in the list. I couldn't believe it. 

I tried going to another computer and changing the router's encryption to WPA2. Then changed the option on the MacBook for WPA2 just to see if I could spark some kind of a reaction like "Oh, I see that connection!". But instead, every time I chose WPA2, it jumped back to WPA. Over and over again, it just refused to change. So after changing everything back, the AirPort is just remaining in this confused state, scanning, getting lost, and just acting up. 

This has been very frustrating so any help would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Never mind!

I cleared all of the network settings, all of my network keychains, etc. and turned off the AirPort. Then restarted computer, turned on Airport, reconfigured my network settings and everything came up fine!

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like a bad preference file.


----------

